# New baby warthog pics



## cljohnson (Apr 20, 2012)

[/IMG]



[/IMG]



[/IMG]
This is the next day. Outside in the sunshine compared to my last post. first night indoors.


----------



## wellington (Apr 20, 2012)

They are so cute, but so mean, even at that young of an age.


----------



## Laura (Apr 20, 2012)

i missed the first pics.. where is this?


----------



## Jacob (Apr 20, 2012)

I Have never seen one of these


----------



## cljohnson (Apr 20, 2012)

wellington said:


> They are so cute, but so mean, even at that young of an age.



Actually they are trying to raise him tame. 
They are trying to keep him in the house as long as possible. He even sleeps in bed with them. 
So far he is quite the cuddler. He hates to be alone and is only happy when he is snuggling. 

Here are the first pics. 
Me with the baby warty. 



[/IMG]
The baby porcupine. 



[/IMG]


----------



## dmmj (Apr 20, 2012)

Only a face a mother could love(I am referring to the warthog).


----------



## cljohnson (Apr 20, 2012)

dmmj said:


> Only a face a mother could love(I am referring to the warthog).



Thanks Captain (I think )


----------



## HonuFonu23 (Apr 20, 2012)

Love the pics! I'm gonna HAVE to ask my bf for a warthog


----------



## cljohnson (Apr 20, 2012)

Baby porcupine. Displaying very tough guy. 




[/IMG]


----------



## Tom (Apr 20, 2012)

I've always had a fondness for warthogs, but I have zero personal experience with them. Thanks for the pics. I'll be very curious to see how this baby turns out personality wise. What are the adult personalities usually like?


----------



## cljohnson (Apr 21, 2012)

Tom said:


> I've always had a fondness for warthogs, but I have zero personal experience with them. Thanks for the pics. I'll be very curious to see how this baby turns out personality wise. What are the adult personalities usually like?



I am not sure. This one is at a friends place. They are experimenting with him. I'll let you know how he turns out. 
They do have a lot of other exotics all hand raised and very tame.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 22, 2012)

cljohnson said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> > Only a face a mother could love(I am referring to the warthog).
> ...


----------



## exoticsdr (Apr 22, 2012)

I've always had a keen interest in warthogs and hope to own some someday. Talked to a breeder/broker here in Texas, who has raised them from babies, and he said they were very personable. Thanks for the post, very interesting. Doc


----------

